
Ask HN: What gift could one buy a semiliterate 14 y/o boy returning to school? - PopeDotNinja
I’m staying in Lahore, Pakistan.  I met the 14 y&#x2F;o son of friend’s servant.  The story is that he dropped out of school about 6 years ago, and wants to go back.  He’ll be starting off with basic reading, writing, and arithmetic.  I was thinking I might buy him a small gift to encourage his learning.  Any ideas on what could make a meaningful, appropriate gesture to a kid in this situation?  I’ve never met a 14 y&#x2F;o who couldn’t read well, and I have not idea what to offer.
======
fpalmans
Unsure if this would even be possible. Perhaps the following would be more
effective/motivational.

Figure out whatever it is that the boy likes, whether is in relation to
learning/reading or not, and give him a toy in that subject. However, when you
give him that gift, tell him something along the lines of this: "What you are
about to do, going back to school, learning something new, is _the most
important thing_ you could do for yourself. Endeavoring to become the best
possible version of yourself is the most noble pursuit for any person. I could
have given you an education gift, something symbolizing the path upon which
you are currently set. However, I am gifting you something of which I am told
you are currently interested, because what we are celebrating here today is
you, not just the path upon which you are currently progressing. We are
celebrating 'you', and all of that you may become."

Anyway - just a thought, I am still learning how to motivate my own kids and
have found similar approaches unexpectedly successful.

{edited obvious typos}

------
greenyoda
It might be better to ask someone in the local area, since they'd have a much
better idea of what would be a useful and culturally appropriate gift.

------
MilnerRoute
A Kindle?

To make reading more something cool and fun.

